# I can't get enough of japanese style grooms!



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

That big poodle is amazing!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

GREAT pics! I am growing out Leroy's legs to look like bell bottoms.


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

And these are my girls:



















I'm trying to grow them out into something japanese-ey..
There's a part of me that wants to shave their faces really badly! Lol!
Where should I go with their grooms? Any suggestions?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Keep growing the face to make the round muzzle - grow out the topknot into one huge bubble, and so that you can tie the topknot above the eyes with a bow. Grow the legs out into bell bottoms!

Here's Leroy's face:

(we are still working on the flared legs)


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Leroy is so cute! Love the tassels! 

I'm not sure I can handle a tied up topknot.. lol


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

omg I just found this thread and I'm in love! Love the inspirational pictures!


----------



## Luvmydog (Oct 14, 2012)

Cool!!! All the different cuts!!! It is amazing how a dog can look so different. Btw your girls are sweet!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

It's fun seeing some standards in these grooms for a change. I have to say, though, that the big heart-shaped "rosette" on the back looked to me like some weird growth.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Thank you for all those pictures. I don't know which I like best.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you for posting these pics. I love changing up my poodles hairstyles every 2-3 months. I love some of these ideas.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Love!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JMFutures (Dec 31, 2012)

these are so FUN! would any of these work with puppy hair?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

JMFutures said:


> these are so FUN! would any of these work with puppy hair?


You could certainly try, but puppy hair is much more difficult to scissor, so it might not look very neat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

I tried it on my tpoos. They still have their puppy hair. I'm going to have a more blended topnot next time so the topnot and ears all bends together


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I love the pretty pink necklace that is so gorgeous. Did you make that yourself? I must try and make a couple for my girls. That is exactly what I want for them.


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Qarza said:


> I love the pretty pink necklace that is so gorgeous. Did you make that yourself? I must try and make a couple for my girls. That is exactly what I want for them.


No. I wished I'm that talented. Lol


----------

